# Nulo good food?



## DKW (Apr 26, 2019)

Is anyone using Nulo? Breeder used Purina Plan—but pup stopped wanting it. Is the 27% protein 16% fat okay? I’ve been mixing in a little Stellas and Chewy frozen raw with second meal. She’s 6 months—our 6 year old eating it as well.


----------

